# New dog



## mhicks2012 (Feb 5, 2013)

So, my husband & I have a 2 1/2 year old Golden that we absolutely ADORE! I have wanted to get another Golden or an Aussie for some time now. I love both of these breeds (preferably a Golden). I'm partial to long haired dogs & I just love their temperaments. The other day, my husband was at the vet & there happened to be a little 14 week old lab mix available for adoption. He sent me a picture & asked if I wanted it. I've told him repeatedly the type of dog that I want, but since he seemed so excited, I just gave up & said that if he wanted to get it, then go ahead. So we've had this pup home for about a week now. He's super sweet & he & my Golden get along fairly well. However, my heart is not into it. I don't know if I need to give it more time or what, but I just don't have a connection with this pup. I'm super disappointed that it's not what I wanted. My husband has admitted that he may have jumped the gun with making this spur of the moment decision. He says if I want we can take him back to the vet to be put up for adoption again. This is not a shelter, so I know that he will not get put down & I'm fairly certain he will get adopted quickly. But it's a hard decision to make & I feel like a horrible person for not falling in love with this pup. What do you guys think? Give it more time? Or take him back to be adopted by a family that will love him & wait until I can get exactly the type of dog I want?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I think it was foolish to bring a dog into your home that you weren't 100% behind getting in the first place. Chances are if you gave it time you probably would love your little lab mix too. But, I honestly think that this puppy deserves a family that is certain to love it. Bring it back now while it is still young so its chances of being adopted quickly are greater. And next time you bring a dog into your home be sure that you BOTH will love it for as long as it lives. That way no one has to feel bad or guilty.


----------

